# turbonetics good or bad??



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

IM getiing ready to order my new turbo but cant decide between garrett or turbonetics i like how turbonetics has a one year return policy no questions asked but are they good as garrett or better any info would be great thanks.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

the question you just asked 

"i want a new car, is a blue car right for me?" 


 

give us some details on your expectations, HP, drive ability, budget, etc, etc. 

:beer:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

looking for t3/t4 50 trim ball bearing .63 ar hp around 250-300hp they both make the same type turbo and around same price. the question is turbonetics last as long as garetts or is garrett just the beter turbo?


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

Kinetics. Don't bother with turbonetics I have read many horror stories of them going bad and hurting the engine.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been running a T04E for 35000km 

Haven't had any problems with it yet..


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Never had any problems with my Turbonetics T3/T04E 57 trim, it's about 8 years old, only seen about 15,000km though, but lots of boost


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

same here!! 8yrs no problem


----------



## MIAPLAYA (Aug 20, 2002)

If you look hard enough you'll find a negative story about everybody. Doesn't mean the perception is true. I've run a Turbonetics 60-1 in my car for several hears with 65,000+ miles without issue. I would go with Turbonetics


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

VR6DPLMT. said:


> Kinetics. Don't bother with turbonetics I have read many horror stories of them going bad and hurting the engine.


Just because people like you keep spreading rumor like this doesn’t mean they are true.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks for all the input but decided to go Garrett 50 trim from a guy local at wide open tuning. will be buying it next week :laugh:


----------

